# Illuminated Reticle Color



## pardus (Sep 19, 2011)

So red is traditional but apparently Green is the best color to be seen by the eye.

Green is also the color of a lot of the environment (albeit not lit etc...)

Amber is out there too though I haven't seen one in person.

So what is 'best'? What do you prefer?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 19, 2011)

I prefer red, amber being second. Reasoning is that amber and red will both be visible easily in NVG's if necessary, where green isn't as much if at all.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 19, 2011)

I like red for daytime and green for night.  And green is just as vibrant under nods as red is...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Red is faster to acquire for me than green or amber. I seem to shoot moving targets, and target transition a lot better with Red as well.

NVG’s pick up the light transfer of the reticle not the color of it, hints the IR or low vis setting on most optics.

*ETA:* My experience with Green and Amber reticle has been during good lighting conditions (civi range time), so I can’t really comment on the night use. Red worked just fine for me, but I honestly either used my IR or a visible laser with NVG’s during night ops. I have used visible green lasers at night and they are a lot more visible/easier to pick up then the red lasers in low lighting conditions. That is a double edged sword though (what you can see easy the enemy sees the same) Always use IR whenever possible.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have only ever used red.  I would be curious to try amber and green though to see how I do.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 20, 2011)

I like red; for me it stands out best against most everybody.  YMMV.


----------



## AWP (Sep 20, 2011)

In daylight red will have the most contrast as compared to your background. I personally wouldn't care for amber in the desert and didn't like the few times I've used a green dot on a pistol back in FL. One thing that matters to me, may not to anyone else, but I have red dots on everything I own for the commonality. The size of the dots may vary, dot vs. donut/ mil-hash marks, but all of it is red.


----------

